# Sprained wing?



## aliasalie

Hey guys,
Casper just had an accident; he flew and crash landed-- more or less fell to the floor after crashing against the blinds.

He starts yelling and screaming when we try to touch the wing. Initially his wing was in an awkward position-- higher than the other wing and held away from his body, but he's managed to get it down now. I gently pulled it out to see if there was anything broken, but there wasn't. There was no loud screaming when I did that.

He's being super quiet, eyes closed and occasionally screeching, but he is trying to fix the problem himself. Called the local veterinarian hospital emergency line, waiting for a call back.

Can bird sprain a wing? It's still held slightly away from this body. Have separated him and put him in his travel cage. 

Any other advice on what to do if we can't get to the vet by tonight?


----------



## enigma731

Keep him in the smaller cage and be sure he stays warm and hydrated. His wing may be dislocated -- this happened to my lovebird, and it actually healed that way because I was away at college and my parents didn't know enough to take her to the vet.  Definitely get him checked out tomorrow. They will probably prescribe a painkiller/antinflammatory like metacam or rimadyl, and tell you to keep his movement restricted until the injury heals.


----------



## aliasalie

Good news!
Took him half an hour or so, but he got the wing back in place! Thank God! Had us all super worried for a moment there.

He just did a big stretching session with the hurt wing and now it's holding properly and all and no more screeching either.

Thanks for the quick reply, enigma!


----------



## enigma731

Watch how he is flying in the next couple of days. Like I said, my lovebird had an injury that was very, very subtle but it healed without treatment and now she won't ever fly again. I'm not saying that's what Casper has, just that now I'm always really vigilant when I think there might be a wing issue. I'm glad he seems better.


----------



## tielfan

While it's possible that he actually injured the wing, it's also possible that a flight feather was knocked loose and was bothering him - the behavior you described is typical in these situations. If the problem is a loose feather your bird will probably drop this feather sometime soon, and in the meantime may screech and hold the wing awkwardly any time the feather shifts out of position.


----------



## Abby

aliasalie said:


> Good news!
> Took him half an hour or so, but he got the wing back in place! Thank God! Had us all super worried for a moment there.
> 
> He just did a big stretching session with the hurt wing and now it's holding properly and all and no more screeching either.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, enigma!


Wonderful to hear all is good!


----------



## aliasalie

@Enigma: Have been watching him since I woke up this morning. He has full range of motion of his wing and he just flew quite gracefully from my shoulder to my other tiel's cage that was 3 odd metres away from us at the time =)

@tielfan: I think you're right. That half an hour after he got hurt he would spend 30 odd seconds readjusting his feathers on that wing and then he'd start screeching from the pain or discomfort, he'd stop for a few minutes and then go at it again. Occasionally he would shake and ruffle all his feathers and then attempt to stretch. No dropped feather yet, but I think something was definitely folded or twisted the wrong way. 

Thanks for all the feedback, guys <3


----------

